# XM, are they financially stable?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

*scratches head*......I can't figure out whats going on, XM financially seems to be struggling a little.
Is this the reflections of the startup of XM?

They seem to be selling radio's.
Activations are strong ?
Daily there gaining popularity with automotive manufacture's.

Yet I read there having some trouble, the buisness seems like it's going strong.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think what is happening here happens to most start ups.

XM is supporterd by GM, DirecTV and other big powerfull companies. Their satellites are in space and are running so they will stay alive somehow. 

Although it would not suprised me to see them purchased by one of the big companies.

Here in Connecticut, Satellite Radio is starting to really take off, I had to go to 3 stores yesterday to find a second XM Radio for my wifes car, everyone I talked to said that XM really took off within the last few weeks and they are having trouble keeping the units on the shelves.

I must say I love my XM.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Every week, Best Buy and Circuit City always advertise the radio's and service with a full page ad here in Ohio.


----------

